# 96 Maxima - Occasionally dies while driving



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is my wife's car and on at least two occasions, the car has died when she let up on the gas pedal. It was hard to start after that. The first time it did not kick out any codes. Today it did. The codes were PO100 and PO325. The 100 is for the MAF sensor and the 325 is a knock sensor in Bank #1 or Sensor 1.



I know some malfunctions will cause erroneous trouble codes and I don't want to throw money away on good parts.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

P - "ZERO" - 100 and P - "ZERO" - 325, not P - "OH" - 100 and P - "OH" - 325.
If you're feeling froggy, pick up some MAF cleaner and spray it down according to the directions. I wouldn't personally...some people swear by the stuff, some swear at it. I just don't.
A bad MAF could cause a knock sensor code by creating a lean fuel condition, which would also account for the stalled engine and hard starting.


----------



## korchna (Aug 3, 2011)

There is a component test for the MAF sensor at autozone.com under repair manuals for this car. You will need an ohm meter and will need to check the resistance between the terminals. I would do this or have this done before replacing the sensor.


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

korchna said:


> There is a component test for the MAF sensor at autozone.com under repair manuals for this car. You will need an ohm meter and will need to check the resistance between the terminals. I would do this or have this done before replacing the sensor.


If it is an intermittent problem, would it be possible for the resistances to normal?


----------

